# VANCOUVER | Waterfront Centre | 30 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bosa Waterfront is downtown Vancouver’s latest AAA office tower.
Designed by renowned architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox, this property will be a stunning addition to the Vancouver skyline. The setting, adjacent to Waterfront station offers exceptional access to public transit, bike lanes, premium retail and restaurant together with stunning views.

5 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

4 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

https://thinkbosa.com/project/bosa-waterfront/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taken on Canada Day.

DSC02540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice. This city block could use a few shiny towers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bosa Waterfront Centre | 114.9m | 30s | Bosa Development | Kohn Pedersen Fox


Getting lower. :)




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bosa Waterfront Centre | 114.9m | 30s | Bosa Development | Kohn Pedersen Fox


Yeah, it'll be back to the height of the old parkade in no time! Thanks.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bosa Waterfront Centre | 114.9m | 30s | Bosa Development | Kohn Pedersen Fox


Yeah, it'll be back to the height of the old parkade in no time! Thanks.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Unit 131 Alexander Street Vancouver-39 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1

Front &amp; Centre by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/13

Vancouver harbour and city by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A close-up from the same author posted today.

9/13

Vessels large and small by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/12

Stanley Park Drive by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Canada Place by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6307-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/15

Downtown Vancouver by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

IMG_9165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2

IMG_9024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I really like the parapet!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0496-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0495-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0513-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0512-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1760 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

